# Headed in Boys....



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Stay tuned...

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Pre front should be good!! Good luck and I'm jealous!!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Good luck ref


----------



## Kayakcowboy (Mar 24, 2009)

Good luck Espo. PS.....the guys at Broxson's give you good reviews.


----------



## JFleet (Jun 29, 2012)

Good luck.
Whack em and stack em!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Get em!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm up boys...sittin' pretty....winds out of the south at about 14.3 mph....stay tuned

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Should be a solid afternoon. Much better than being at work.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Got the thermacel already lit I hope brother!!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Jason said:


> Got the thermacel already lit I hope brother!!!


I ran outta gas...

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



espo16 said:


> Jason said:
> 
> 
> > Got the thermacel already lit I hope brother!!!
> ...


Always have a backup pad and gas in the pack. I've had the Skeeters force me down from a tree before.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well duh Spear Fish..... I used my back up all up... which would mean I guess that I didn't have a back up...so...ok...yeah....you got me.......

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Holy moly donut shop!!!!!!! Big ol gust o'wind just came through...my tree had to have moved 10 ft to the left.....whew!!!!!

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



espo16 said:


> Holy moly donut shop!!!!!!! Big ol gust o'wind just came through...my tree had to have moved 10 ft to the left.....whew!!!!!
> 
> Sent from the treestand...


Hang on. Make sure to aim 10 feet the opposite way.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sissy.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yo mama....

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

espo16 said:


> Stay tuned...
> 
> Sent from the treestand...


 
I have the hardest time reading your post. My eyes are drawn to your avatar, I have nightmares about that photo.


----------



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

shouldn't have a skeeter problem with this tornado.... good luck., stayin tune ...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

You asked for it....

"Get one Dad"


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Espo I'm up in Jay and it's gusting here. So far I've seen just two fat long beards. Still waiting


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just hit the fawn bleat...lets see what happens

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I just found out....when you use a fawn bleat... rain comes down.....

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Helllllooooooo??????? Come out, come out wherever you aaaaarrrrreeee!!!!!

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Olly olly oxen freeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Slow here!


----------



## Kayakcowboy (Mar 24, 2009)

Fawn bleat equals rain? That explains my low doe harvest numbers. Thanks ESPO.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Once again....the damn weather guessers got me....wasnt supposed to rain until tomorrow....

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

It rained so damn hard my drawers are soaked...

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

CALL FWC BOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

no rain here , did u pee ur pants?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Nope!!!! But your gonna pee yours!!!!#!

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

pics or it didn't happen.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Holly crap Val!!!! Fricken AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

awesome, TD yourself, that nice...


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

He's good!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Uhh huh...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be the ref this time...

What a monster, congratulations. 









Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Was that the one over by that field?


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

wow.. really nice Buck congrats


----------



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm throwing a flag until I see a pic with a date...:whistling:


----------



## AV8TR (Feb 7, 2008)

That's huge! Congrats! Public land?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

The previous play is under review. 









Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Checking into this one. It ought to be a good one coming from the ref himself. I hope its true, anxiously waiting for this story....


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome Espo!!! Nice buck! He's safe!!!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Espo would never lie.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

:zorro::red_indian::devil::detective::arabia::euro:sama::chef:irate::devil2::donatello::shuriken::jester::brows::brows::brows:


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

That's messed up.


----------



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

Thought so.... first flag, 3 and ur out


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

That should be an automatic ejection.


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Ejaculation? Yeah...I hear he does that from time to time. Prematurely of course.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Did he really not kill that deer. Dang him! I wanna see espo jr and the bowtech in a picture anyway.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

James Fink said:


> Ejaculation? Yeah...I hear he does that from time to time. Prematurely of course.


Probably right after he shot that buck.. I would have


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

PompNewbie said:


> Probably right after he shot that buck.. I would have


No doubt


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck I wouldn't be shocked to see him or Fink with that post....very well played mightie grasshopper!!!

Gotta watch out fer the ref!!!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm so confused.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Ref get off your knees your blowing the game


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Slow in Jay. I had one small 5 point in the kill zone but he just wasn't club legal.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Hahahahahaaaa happy Halloween


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jspooney said:


> I'm so confused.


Me too. Gosh. Ya think ya know a guy from the internet that you've never met them he yanks your chain about something as sacred as this and it's just disturbing. And he's an bonafide official! What kinda crap can be expected from the rest of us riffraff now??

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

April fools in October.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

:blink::blink:Man, what happened??? Last thing I remember is getting soaked up in a tree. I kinda remember this real eerie dark cloud hover over my head. I looked up and I heard this awful voice say " You belong to me now..." Then, I was snatched out of my treestand. I stayed in this cloud hovering my stand but I was still there. I flew all over the forest. It was so scary. I was turned into an arrow. I went from bow to bow to bow. Shot after shot after shot. I killed 666 deer yesterday. Just flying through the air and into the sides of all these deer. I'm tearing up just typing this. I was brought back to my stand at 11:59 last night. I do not know how I ended up at my home but I am here. I remember the cloud telling me that without my spirit being there, my mind and body was operating on its own, with out any moral turpitude. That everything that it did would be that is considered contrary to community standards of justice, honesty or good morals. The people and animals that live here are asleep now. I am wide awake. I'm telling you this was something out of the twilight zone. I know that some of you may not believe me but this story is true. The cloud thing told me that this happens every year on Hallows Eve.... That a select individual is "chosen" to experience bloodletting. Goosebumps... I just got them.... I don't want to think about it any longer. I am just glad that I am ok.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

It was the ghost light!!!!!


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Methinks Espo drank too much of that cough syrup.....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

He could've at least posted a believable picture. Espo your on the breathalyzer list this morning, need you to come over to my office and blow in something by 0800.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Similar thing happened to me, but I woke up covered in young women. Looked like a glazed donut.


----------

